# Lupron Injection 7.5mg



## mconnolly (Jun 8, 2012)

My doctor is giving a pt Lupron for his prostate cancer. He states 22.5 mg on the billing sheet, but the description for J9317 says 7.5 mg, do I bill for 3 units?  The way I understand it, the milligrams determine how long the medicine will work for, ex: 7.5mg is for 1 month and 22.5 is for 3 months, but there is no code for Lupron 22.5 mg. Confused on how to bill this code.


----------



## syllingk (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes. If one unit is 7.5mg and doctor gave 22.5mg you would bill for three units of the J code.


----------



## mconnolly (Jun 22, 2012)

*Lupron inj*

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## m desheers (Nov 11, 2013)

what is the administration code to bill with Lupron


----------



## ULLA (Nov 13, 2013)

For administration you might look at 96401


----------



## bill2doc (Nov 21, 2013)

Per out  Lupron supplier we bill admin 96402


----------

